# Directv Tivo program guide???



## Goldlexus (Jun 23, 2002)

I just had my Diretv Tivo installed yesterday and I know that not all programs have been download yet into the guide but I still have questions regarding the program guide. I also want to mention that I am an ex 501 user so my questions are based from what I was able to do on the 501 and wanting to know how to do the same on the Tivo.
First question: How can I advance the program guide ahead by a day or two or more? 501 had a forward skip button that would do this when you were in the program guide.
Second question: How can I browser the channels via the channel banner? On the 501 I could see what was on other channels with out using the guide or changing channels. I would just have the channel banner and clicked on the forward or up bottons the manuver thru' the different channels/programs. When I found something to watch just click on select and it would take me to the channel.
I already put the code in for the 30 second skip, the above 2 questions are the only other things I haven't found how to do.
Thanks!!


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Goldlexus said:


> First question: How can I advance the program guide ahead by a day or two or more? 501 had a forward skip button that would do this when you were in the program guide.


Bring up the guide
Hit DISPLAY
Scroll down a couple of spots until the date is highlighted
Scroll right, one button press for every day you want to look into the future
Hit SELECT twice to return to the guide, which now displays the selected date



Goldlexus said:


> Second question: How can I browser the channels via the channel banner?


You can't.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

I know the concept seems foreign right now, but given a little time, you're really not going to be browsing like that as much. You'll start accumulating shows you know you want to watch as you have them recorded as season passes or specific recordings; and you'll start scanning through things by title or categories or wishlists in the future, or will find that it's following your interests based on your selected recordings and recording suggestions for you. It will become such that you don't really channel surf or watch TV live all that much anymore.


----------



## Goldlexus (Jun 23, 2002)

spanishannouncetable said:


> Bring up the guide
> Hit DISPLAY
> Scroll down a couple of spots until the date is highlighted
> Scroll right, one button press for every day you want to look into the future
> ...


Okay I am feeling dumb, is DISPLAY a button on the remote? If so I can not find a button that says DISPLAY 

I have the Directv Hughes Tivo if there is any difference.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Goldlexus said:


> Okay I am feeling dumb, is DISPLAY a button on the remote? If so I can not find a button that says DISPLAY
> 
> I have the Directv Hughes Tivo if there is any difference.


It's marked 'Info' on the Hughes.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It's the Info button. Go into the EPG, hit the info button, press the down arrow once, use the right arrow to change the day, then hit guide again and it will reopen the EPG and it will be on that day. You can also change the time the guide will display data for.


----------



## Goldlexus (Jun 23, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> It's the Info button. Go into the EPG, hit the info button, press the down arrow once, use the right arrow to change the day, then hit guide again and it will reopen the EPG and it will be on that day. You can also change the time the guide will display data for.


Okay Thank you. It is different than what I am use to. With a 501 the guide continues to be visible as you scroll thru' the days. I know I will get use to it. Sure does beat dish's pvr that is for sure.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Also while in the Tivo style guide, hit the Fast Forward button and it will advance by the half hour, Rewind goes back a half hour. Not sure if that works in the DirecTv "grid" style guide.


----------



## Goldlexus (Jun 23, 2002)

bonscott87 said:


> Also while in the Tivo style guide, hit the Fast Forward button and it will advance by the half hour, Rewind goes back a half hour. Not sure if that works in the DirecTv "grid" style guide.


Thanks. I personally like the TIVO grid it is faster than the Directv grid. Is that normal?


----------



## benn5325 (Mar 16, 2004)

Goldlexus said:


> Thanks. I personally like the TIVO grid it is faster than the Directv grid. Is that normal?


Mines slower. I switched about 3 months ago.
As above, I hardly even use the guide now. All the season passes are set up.
This is way better than dish


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Goldlexus said:


> Thanks. I personally like the TIVO grid it is faster than the Directv grid. Is that normal?


Yes. People commonly recommend using the Tivo style guide to someone who is frustrated with the slow speed of the DirecTV guide. I've found it to be noticably faster.


----------



## Kenster (Apr 24, 2002)

bonscott87 said:


> Also while in the Tivo style guide, hit the Fast Forward button and it will advance by the half hour, Rewind goes back a half hour. .


A 30 minute advance is a pretty puny advance. That would be about the minimum anyone would need. Ultimate TV has a the basic 30 minute advance, a three hour advance and a 12 hour advance. With the 12 hour advance, you can find something in the guide two weeks from now much faster than you could ever do a search by date.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

If you know what you're looking for, just go find it by name.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Kenster, as I said, that is only one way to do it. And a 30 minute advance doesn't mean much when you can see the next 8 hours worth in the guide anyway. If you want a greater advance then just do what the others have said. Bring up the guide, hit the display button and change the time and date easily to anything you want in the next 12-14 days.

Basically I have never, ever used it. If I don't already have a season pass for it I just search for it or create a wishlist. Much more effecient then pawing through the guide through 2 weeks of guide data. I think I've used the guide maybe 3 times in the past year. You just don't need it.

Tip: Do a Pick programs to record | By time or channel. Give it a start day and channel and you can quickly, within 30 seconds, page through then entire guide data for that channel 8 hours at a click.


----------

